# مسيحى جديد



## احمد555 (3 يوليو 2011)

مرحبا انا دخلت المسيحية جديد وبدي تزيدو من ايماني وتعلموني الصلاه


----------



## احمد555 (3 يوليو 2011)

*رد: +++سجل احساسك بكلمة+++*

ما قلتولي كيف اصلي ؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2011)

*ينقل للقسم المختص ويوضع تحت تصرف ورقابة المشرف
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 يوليو 2011)

*افتح قلبك وصلى للمسيح وكلمه زى ابوك واحكى ليه كل همك وكل اللى انت حاسس بيه وهو بيسمع وهيرد عليك بس الاول محتاجين نسمع منك ليه قررت تقبل المسيح 
*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 يوليو 2011)

الاسئلة الشائعة للمؤمنين الجدد ، كيف أصلي ، أين أصلي ، كم مرة أصلي .... الخ


----------



## subzer0 (3 يوليو 2011)

انا عندى استفسار بسيط للمشرفين
مش المفروض المتنصر جديد دا بيكون حد عمدة وارشدة للمسحية والمفروض يكون علمة الصلاة واتناول فى الكنيسة او حد من الاباء رحلة فى مكان ما وناولة
امال لية كتير من المتنصرين بيقولوا ازاى نصلى وانا لسا جديد وكانة لسا شارى عربية جديدة لا يعمل كيف يسوقها ولا يطلع اوراق القايدة
انا بسال السؤال دا لانى من فترة اتعرفت على متنصر جديد وكان بيحكيلى ان فية اباء متبعينوا من الكنيسة و بيرشدوا 
المفروض اللى يعمل حاجة يكمل عملة ويساعد الناس دى 
شكرا


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (4 يوليو 2011)

subzer0 قال:


> انا عندى استفسار بسيط للمشرفين
> مش المفروض المتنصر جديد دا بيكون حد عمدة وارشدة للمسحية والمفروض يكون علمة الصلاة واتناول فى الكنيسة او حد من الاباء رحلة فى مكان ما وناولة
> امال لية كتير من المتنصرين بيقولوا ازاى نصلى وانا لسا جديد وكانة لسا شارى عربية جديدة لا يعمل كيف يسوقها ولا يطلع اوراق القايدة
> انا بسال السؤال دا لانى من فترة اتعرفت على متنصر جديد وكان بيحكيلى ان فية اباء متبعينوا من الكنيسة و بيرشدوا
> ...



أنا معاك في رأيك جدا ، أو ما قرأت السؤال استغربت ، أنا عن نفسي لسة مابقدش مسيحية لكني أعرف كيف اصلي ومعي ناس كتير بتساعدني في المنتدي وخارج المنتدي ولما أبقي مسيحية اكيد هايكونه معاية خطوة بخطوة


----------



## subzer0 (4 يوليو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أنا معاك في رأيك جدا ، أو ما قرأت السؤال استغربت ، أنا عن نفسي لسة مابقدش مسيحية لكني أعرف كيف اصلي ومعي ناس كتير بتساعدني في المنتدي وخارج المنتدي ولما أبقي مسيحية اكيد هايكونه معاية خطوة بخطوة



اولا انا فرحانلك من كل قلبى انك عرفتى الالة الحقيقى و فرحنالك اكتر على النعم والبركات اللى هتخديها فى الملكوت  ويابختك فعلا بالمسيح ويابخت كل المتنصرين اللى ربنا انقذهم من الهلاك الابدى واتمنى من كل قلبى ان كل اخواتى الضالين يرجعوا اللى الحضيرة واحنا نثبت فى ايمانا وابليس ميضحكش علينا 

بنسبة للاخ دا جايز يكون هو فى بلد اسلامى زى السعودية او الكويت او عمان او حتى دول المغرب العربى زى تونس والجزاير و المغرب او موروتانيا ومفيش حد يساعدة او اللى عمدة حتى اختفى عنة علشان هناك مفيش مسحين اصلا وعندهم ردة وقتل للتبشير وانتى اكيد عارفة 
فهو اكيد بيلجا للمنتديات وناس عن طريق النت تساعدة- ودا اكيد مخرج من ربنا مدهولة لفترة معينة لغايت لما الاحوال تتحسن او يروح بلد بيسمحوا بحرية العقيدة


----------



## Twin (4 يوليو 2011)

*أخ أحمد عليك بقراءة هذا الموضوع بجانب الموضوع الأخر في مشاركة الأخ جيسس صن **كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟*​


----------



## Twin (4 يوليو 2011)

*لفظ متنصر تعني الذي قبل المسيح ونال المعمودية فهو متنصر ومنتصر *
*وبالتالي فهو مارس حياة الشركة بكل جوانبها*

*أما لفظ عابر فهي تطلق علي من امن بالرب ولكنه لم ينال سر المعمودية بعد *
*فهو أمن ولكنه لم يمارس حياة الشركة كاملة *
*هو أمن بالرب كفادي ومخلص فقط ومازال في بداية الطريق*

*وفي النهاية في الحالتين ... عابرين*​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (4 يوليو 2011)

subzer0 قال:


> اولا انا فرحانلك من كل قلبى انك عرفتى الالة الحقيقى و فرحنالك اكتر على النعم والبركات اللى هتخديها فى الملكوت  ويابختك فعلا بالمسيح ويابخت كل المتنصرين اللى ربنا انقذهم من الهلاك الابدى واتمنى من كل قلبى ان كل اخواتى الضالين يرجعوا اللى الحضيرة واحنا نثبت فى ايمانا وابليس ميضحكش علينا
> 
> بنسبة للاخ دا جايز يكون هو فى بلد اسلامى زى السعودية او الكويت او عمان او حتى دول المغرب العربى زى تونس والجزاير و المغرب او موروتانيا ومفيش حد يساعدة او اللى عمدة حتى اختفى عنة علشان هناك مفيش مسحين اصلا وعندهم ردة وقتل للتبشير وانتى اكيد عارفة
> فهو اكيد بيلجا للمنتديات وناس عن طريق النت تساعدة- ودا اكيد مخرج من ربنا مدهولة لفترة معينة لغايت لما الاحوال تتحسن او يروح بلد بيسمحوا بحرية العقيدة



ميرسي جدا علي مشاعرك الجميلة ، بس عايزة أقوللك أني لسة مخدش خطوة إجابية حتي الآن بعد مااخذتها رجعت لورا تاني من الخوف والشكوك 
ياريت تصلولي


----------



## subzer0 (4 يوليو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> ميرسي جدا علي مشاعرك الجميلة ، بس عايزة أقوللك أني لسة مخدش خطوة إجابية حتي الآن بعد مااخذتها رجعت لورا تاني من الخوف والشكوك
> ياريت تصلولي



انا وجهة نظرى التى ملهاش قيمة 

انك تعملى مقارنة بين الحجات الموثرة والمهمة فى الديانتين يعنى
1-تشوفى حياة السيد المسيح وحياة رسول الاسلام : تشوفى تعاملهم مع الناس و قدراتهم على المعجزات  و اقامة الاموات وحكمتهم  وتعاملهم مع الخطاة ودى مهمة جدا يعنى موقف المراءة الزانية حصل مع الاتنين شوفى تعامل كل واحد معاها ازاى ومواقف كتير (طبعا مع الاختلاف ان السيد المسيح دا اللة والاخر انسان او نبى زى ما الاخوة المسلمين معتقدين  ) ولكن اعتبريهم 2 وشوفوا بمشاعرك كدا انهى اللى ينفع يكون  اب ليكى واللى بيحبك واللى بيتمنالك انك تتغيرى للافضل وعايز مصلحتك مش عايز تدميرك ... اظن النقطة دى بسيطة وسهلة انك تعمليها

2- تشوفى الشبهات على الكتاب المقدس والقراءن الكريم يعنى تخشى على منتديات اسلامية وتجيبى الشبهات على الانجيل  لو مش عارفة الرد تعالى هنا واسالى واخواتى بكل حب هيردوا عليكى وانتى بقى بحكمتك وتفكيرك هتقتنعى وهتصدقى ولا لا ونفس الحكاية شوفى الشبهات على القراءن زى الناسخ والمنسوخ والحجات دى وشوفوا الردود عليها هل هتقتنعى ولا لا

3- اخر حاجة شوفى شهادات المتنصرين و الاشخاص اللى اسلموا : بمعنى شوفى شهادات المتنصرين واتنصر لية واسباب اختيارة للمسحية اية 
وشوفى الناس الى اسلمت اسلمت لية وعلشان اية وكل حاجة من مواقعها يعنى اللى بقوا مسلمين خشوا على مواقع المسلمين  وشوفوا هما عملوا لية كدا وشوفى اية الاسباب 
ونفس الحكاية شوفى المتنصرين لية تركوا الاسلام وجم المسحية واية اللى حصلهم

انا عارف انك هتتعبى فى المقارنات دى لكن خلى بالك حياتك بتحدد ابديتك يعنى حياتك وربنا يديكى طولت العمر ممكن تعيشى 100 سنة مثلا لكن ابديتك ليس لها نهاية فحتى لو تعبتى بس فى الاخر هتستريحى 
اعملى المقارنات دى واعملى ابحاث و هاتى كشكول مثلا واكتبى الملاحظات والحجات الجميلة هنا وهناك  واية التناقضات 
فى الاخر هتوصلى للحقيقة و المنتدى هنا لمساعدتك فى حاجة ولا بياثر ولا بيدعوا لحد لحاجة فقط هما بيساعدوا و بيرشدوا الناس اللى عايزة ارشاد فقط وانتى اكيد عارفة كدا كويس
وربنا يبنورلك طريقك ويرشدك للطريق الصحيح


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 يوليو 2011)

كلها مجالات مقارنة وفى غاية الأهمية

ولكن أهمهم هم الشخصية الرئيسية

شخصية المسيح ، مع شخصية محمد

ثم شخصيات الجيل الأول من أتباع المسيح ، بالمقارنة لشخصيات الجيل الأول من أتباع محمد

++++

ففى هاتين النقطتين ، ستنكشف كل الحقائق


----------



## grges monir (4 يوليو 2011)

معلهش يا جماعة انا شرير شوية وضميرى وحش
هى اية الشوطة اليومين دول هنا فى المنتدى فى الناس اللى داخلة المسيحية؟؟؟
مجرد اسئلة صغيرة
ازاى اقتنعت بالمسيحية
اية اللى لاقيتة فى المسيحية غيرت حياتك واتجاهاتك 360 درجة كدة
اية اللى عرفتة وفهمتة عن المسيح ؟؟؟


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

كنت كاتب كلام هنا راح فين


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2011)

*اكتبوة تانى لو سمحت احتمال يكون اتمسح*
*من قبل المشرفيين*
*اللى حذفوة مشاركتك*​


----------



## MAJI (4 يوليو 2011)

احمد555 قال:


> مرحبا انا دخلت المسيحية جديد وبدي تزيدو من ايماني وتعلموني الصلاه


اقرأ الانجيل واعمل بوصايا السيد المسيح واما صلاتك فهي تواصلك معه في كل عمل وكل قول وكل فكر


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> ميرسي جدا علي مشاعرك الجميلة ، بس عايزة أقوللك أني لسة مخدش خطوة إجابية حتي الآن بعد مااخذتها رجعت لورا تاني من الخوف والشكوك ​ياريت تصلولي



الشك هو اللى خلانى دخلت هنا بقيت اشك فى كل حاجه​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (4 يوليو 2011)

subzer0 قال:


> انا وجهة نظرى التى ملهاش قيمة
> 
> انك تعملى مقارنة بين الحجات الموثرة والمهمة فى الديانتين يعنى
> 1-تشوفى حياة السيد المسيح وحياة رسول الاسلام : تشوفى تعاملهم مع الناس و قدراتهم على المعجزات  و اقامة الاموات وحكمتهم  وتعاملهم مع الخطاة ودى مهمة جدا يعنى موقف المراءة الزانية حصل مع الاتنين شوفى تعامل كل واحد معاها ازاى ومواقف كتير (طبعا مع الاختلاف ان السيد المسيح دا اللة والاخر انسان او نبى زى ما الاخوة المسلمين معتقدين  ) ولكن اعتبريهم 2 وشوفوا بمشاعرك كدا انهى اللى ينفع يكون  اب ليكى واللى بيحبك واللى بيتمنالك انك تتغيرى للافضل وعايز مصلحتك مش عايز تدميرك ... اظن النقطة دى بسيطة وسهلة انك تعمليها
> ...



أولا أنا مش عايزة أعمل أي مخالفة في المنتدي واحول حوار سؤال الأستاذ محمد لحوار تاني ولو كده ممكن المشرفين يمسحوا المشاركة بعد ما تقرأها.
صدقني معظم اللي قولته ده أنا عملته ويكفي بس إن المسيح دخل قلبي كارب قبل ما أعرف حتي الأخطا في الإسلام.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 يوليو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أولا أنا مش عايزة أعمل أي مخالفة في المنتدي واحول حوار سؤال الأستاذ محمد لحوار تاني ولو كده ممكن المشرفين يمسحوا المشاركة بعد ما تقرأها.
> صدقني معظم اللي قولته ده أنا عملته ويكفي بس إن المسيح دخل قلبي كارب قبل ما أعرف حتي الأخطا في الإسلام.


*
إللى شاف المسيح ، ماعدش يهمه يشوف أخطاء الناس التانيين

ديه حقيقة مضبوطة 100%*


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> الشك هو اللى خلانى دخلت هنا بقيت اشك فى كل حاجه​



يااااااه ولسة الشك جاي كتيييييير دانت لسة في الأول ، أنا حاسة إن في مروحة في دماغي متوهاني


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 يوليو 2011)

العقل الذى يعمل بسرعة وقوة ، هو الذى يصل إلى النتائج الممتازة

أما العقل المتراخى والبليد ، فلا يزرع ولا يحصد

ولكن الأهم فوق عقولنا ، أن نرفع قلوبنا لخالقنا لكى ينير عقولنا ، فنرى ما لا تراه العقول المادية ، نرى أسرار بنعمته

العقل من أهم ما فى الإنسان

ولكن الروح هى الأهم

روح الإنسان هى أثمن ما فيه


----------



## absmatic (4 يوليو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> معلهش يا جماعة انا شرير شوية وضميرى وحش
> هى اية الشوطة اليومين دول هنا فى المنتدى فى الناس اللى داخلة المسيحية؟؟؟
> مجرد اسئلة صغيرة
> ازاى اقتنعت بالمسيحية
> ...


مبعرفشي اقيم والا بجد كنت قيمتك   لكن بجد كلامك كلام العقل بجد رغم اني مسلم المفروض اني اسال السؤال ده لكني بحيي فيك عقلك ومنت ظر اجابه لسؤالك


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> يااااااه ولسة الشك جاي كتيييييير دانت لسة في الأول ، أنا حاسة إن في مروحة في دماغي متوهاني


 ماهو الواحد خايف يلاقى نفسه بعد كده فى النار


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> ماهو الواحد خايف يلاقى نفسه بعد كده فى النار



*الشك مفتاح اليقين 
كل إنسان على وجه الأرض يتعرض لتجربة الشك فهي سبب معرفة لكثير من الأمور المخفية 
تأكد أن شكك خلفه قوة خفية تريد لك الخلاص وأن ترى النور الحقيقي لا النور الوهمي الخداع 
لا عليك الأن سوى أن توجه نظرك للسماء و تدعو لرب السماء أن يرشدك للحق 
و تأكد انه سيجيبك في الوقت المناسب ولن يتركك هكذا في حيرة 

سلام و نعمة ​*


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *الشك مفتاح اليقين *
> *كل إنسان على وجه الأرض يتعرض لتجربة الشك فهي سبب معرفة لكثير من الأمور المخفية *
> *تأكد أن شكك خلفه قوة خفية تريد لك الخلاص وأن ترى النور الحقيقي لا النور الوهمي الخداع *
> *لا عليك الأن سوى أن توجه نظرك للسماء و تدعو لرب السماء أن يرشدك للحق *
> ...


 
يعنى ايه مهو ممكن الشيطان يصورلى حجات غريبه
ويكون الغلط والصح غلط​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> يعنى ايه مهو ممكن الشيطان يصورلى حجات غريبه
> ويكون الغلط والصح غلط​


*
قلت لك ما عليك في هذا الوقت إلا الصلاة و التقرب من رب السماء بعيدا عن أي معتقدات أو أفكار من خلفيتك الدينية  
وتأكد أنك وقتها ستميز بين صوت الرب و صوت الشيطان 
فالصلاة ستزيل الغشاوة عن عيونك لترى الحق الواضح

ربنا يكون معاك ​*


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *قلت لك ما عليك في هذا الوقت إلا الصلاة و التقرب من رب السماء بعيدا عن أي معتقدات أو أفكار من خلفيتك الدينية *
> *وتأكد أنك وقتها ستميز بين صوت الرب و صوت الشيطان *
> *فالصلاة ستزيل الغشاوة عن عيونك لترى الحق الواضح*​
> 
> *ربنا يكون معاك *​


 
منا بصلى الخمس فروض
واحنا فى ايام كبيره وشهر رمضان اهو قرب والصلاة هتكتر​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> منا بصلى الخمس فروض
> واحنا فى ايام كبيره وشهر رمضان اهو قرب والصلاة هتكتر​



*هههههههه طيب ماشي الخمس فروض خمس فروض 
يا باشا صلي بعيدا عن أي شيء يتعلق في الإسلام لو كنت بدك الحق ! 
لأنه في المسيحية صلاة الإسلام ليست للإله الحقيقي 
إرفع نظرك للسماء عاليا لا تنزل به للأرض  
فالرب الحقيقي موجود في السماء وليس في الأرض !!! ​*


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههه طيب ماشي الخمس فروض خمس فروض *
> *يا باشا صلي بعيدا عن أي شيء يتعلق في الإسلام لو كنت بدك الحق ! *
> *لأنه في المسيحية صلاة الإسلام ليست للإله الحقيقي *
> *إرفع نظرك للسماء عاليا لا تنزل به للأرض *
> ...


 انتى لخبطينى والله
منا عارفه ان الله فى السماء
طيب ماشى اصلى لمين لليسوع ولا لالله 
منا مش فاهمك​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> انتى لخبطينى والله
> منا عارفه ان الله فى السماء
> طيب ماشى اصلى لمين لليسوع ولا لالله
> منا مش فاهمك​



*يا لهوي إنت دخلت في أكتر من موضوع
يا أخي كل ما عليك هو أن تصلي بعيدا عن الإسلام 
عادي إعتبر نفسك بتكلم الرب مثل صديق لك بعيدا عن كل قيود الصلاة الإسلامية 
فالرب لا ينتظر منك أن تتوجه إلى القبلة ليقبل صلاتك و يستجيب لك ولا أن تتوضأ ليعتبر صلاتك مقبولة 
الرب يحتاج روحك في الصلاة لا جسدك ! ​*


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا لهوي إنت دخلت في أكتر من موضوع*
> *يا أخي كل ما عليك هو أن تصلي بعيدا عن الإسلام *
> *عادي إعتبر نفسك بتكلم الرب مثل صديق لك بعيدا عن كل قيود الصلاة الإسلامية *
> *فالرب لا ينتظر منك أن تتوجه إلى القبلة ليقبل صلاتك و يستجيب لك ولا أن تتوضأ ليعتبر صلاتك مقبولة *
> ...


 


تعبتك معايه اسف بجد
يعنى مش اتوضاء
ولا اتجه للكعبه الشريفه
واقول يا رب لو كنت انت اليسوع عرفنى ولو كنت مش اليسوع برضه عرفنى 
صح كده يا جميل 
ولا ايه​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> تعبتك معايه اسف بجد
> يعنى مش اتوضاء
> ولا اتجه للكعبه الشريفه
> واقول يا رب لو كنت انت اليسوع عرفنى ولو كنت مش اليسوع برضه عرفنى
> ...



*إسمه يسوع مش اليسوع لأن يسوع غني عن التعريف 
شيء أخر يسوع هو الله الظاهر في الجسد وهذا هو الشيء الذي يصعب على المسلم فهمه بسبب التفكير المشوش الذي أخذه عن المسيحية من الإسلام لذلك يجب عليك عند السؤال في المسيحية أن تنسى شيء إسمه إسلام 
و أي سؤال محتاجه ضعه في المنتدى و نحن في الخدمة أخي 
ربنا معك ​*


----------



## subzer0 (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> تعبتك معايه اسف بجد
> يعنى مش اتوضاء
> ولا اتجه للكعبه الشريفه
> واقول يا رب لو كنت انت اليسوع عرفنى ولو كنت مش اليسوع برضه عرفنى
> ...




يا اخى بكل بساطة صلى لربنا كانة اب ليك يعنى كانك بتكلم والدك وبتطلب منة معرفة الحقيقة
هل لو طلبت حاجة من والدك هيرفضها ... اكيد لا 
بس يشطرت الجدية كانك بتكلم ابوك بظبط
فانت تقف تصلى ولا حتى تقول يسوع ولا تصلى ناحية القبلة كلمة وقولة
انا متاكد انك الالة الحقيقىى اللى خلقتنى وانا بشكرك على كل حاجة و بطلب منك انك تعرفنى الحقيقة لانى بحبك جدا ونفسى اعيش معاك ونفسى اكون تحت ظلالك وتحت نعمتك  وهكذا زود بقى كلام من عندك 
مش شرط ربنا يظهرلك ويقولك الحقيقة فى لحظتها لكن هيفتح دماغك وتبتدى تشوف حجات وتكتشف حجاات او يديلك خط بسيط جدا وانت تكمل وتشوف نهايت الخيط دا هيوصلك لائة وانت حر فى الاخر موافق علية او رفضتة 
بس اهم حاجة وانت بتصلى تكون قلبك نقى يعنى تكون عايز تعرف الحقيقة الكلية من قلبك مش علشان غرض تانى زى مابعض الناس بتقف تصلى علشان خاطر تثبت ان العقيدة دى غلط وهو اللى صح 
طبيعى ربنا مش هيرد عليك !!!!
ربنا يرشدك للطريق الصحيح


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *إسمه يسوع مش اليسوع لأن يسوع غني عن التعريف *​
> *شيء أخر يسوع هو الله الظاهر في الجسد وهذا هو الشيء الذي يصعب على المسلم فهمه بسبب التفكير المشوش الذي أخذه عن المسيحية من الإسلام لذلك يجب عليك عند السؤال في المسيحية أن تنسى شيء إسمه إسلام *​
> *و أي سؤال محتاجه ضعه في المنتدى و نحن في الخدمة أخي *
> 
> *ربنا معك *​


 
مع احترامى ليكى 
انتى تقدرى تنسى اهلك
ازاى تقوليلى انسى الاسلام
31سنه مسلم وانسى الاسلام مش فاهم ازاى
للاسف انا معرفش يسوع
انا اعرف سيدنا عيسى ابن مريم 
روح الله وكلمته
هو سؤال واحد ايه الصح وايه الغلط​


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

subzer0 قال:


> يا اخى بكل بساطة صلى لربنا كانة اب ليك يعنى كانك بتكلم والدك وبتطلب منة معرفة الحقيقة
> هل لو طلبت حاجة من والدك هيرفضها ... اكيد لا
> بس يشطرت الجدية كانك بتكلم ابوك بظبط
> فانت تقف تصلى ولا حتى تقول يسوع ولا تصلى ناحية القبلة كلمة وقولة
> ...


 ازاى اصلى لحاجه اصلا مش مقتنع بوجودها​


----------



## subzer0 (4 يوليو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أولا أنا مش عايزة أعمل أي مخالفة في المنتدي واحول حوار سؤال الأستاذ محمد لحوار تاني ولو كده ممكن المشرفين يمسحوا المشاركة بعد ما تقرأها.
> صدقني معظم اللي قولته ده أنا عملته ويكفي بس إن المسيح دخل قلبي كارب قبل ما أعرف حتي الأخطا في الإسلام.



طيب خلاص بدام انتى حسيتى بكدا واطمنتى اية اللى مخوفك؟
وزى ماقولتلك متستجليش بس فى نفس الوقت متاجليش يعنى ابتدى ادرسى الاتنين من تانى وزى ما الاستاذ مكرك وانا قولنالك شوفى حياة السيد المسيح وتعاملة مع الناس ومعجزاتة وحكمتة وتواضعة وطبتة  كل الصفات اللى انتى بتتمنيها فى شخصية والدك او هى اكيد موجودة فية 
وشوفى برضو صفات و معاملة الرسول مع الناس وشوفى عمل اية لما جبولة امراءة زانية وشوفى كلامة وحكمتة و متنسيش استخدام السيف فى الديانتين يعنى انتشار المسحية والاسلام فى العالم واية حكاية الغزوات وهل المسحية انتشرت بالغزاوت ولا لا واية الحروب الصليبة هل هدف تنصير اجبارى ولا احتلال وشهوات ارضية فقط 
صدقينى لما تعملى مقارنات فى الحجات دى كلها هتكتشفى حجاات كتييير جدا جدا
و شوفى حياة تلاميذ المسيح واية كانت نهايتهم و هل استخدموا السيف والحروب علشان ينشروا المسحية ولا لا 
شوفى حياة الخلفاء الراشدين او اللى هما كانوا مع الرسول انا مش فاكر اسمهم اية شوفى كانوا بيعملوا اية وهل نشروا الدين بحب والرحمة ولا بالعنف ؟ 
وشوفوا حكاية الارتداد فى الدينتين .... ولية نقتل انسان مش عايز يبقى على الديانة دى ؟
وفى الاخر انتى كامراءة او بنت شوفى انهى الديانتين عاملك افضل كانك انسانة ليكى كرامة وعندك مبادىء وليكى حقوق وواجبات 
صدقينى هتعرفى حجاات كتيير جداا ... متضيعيش الفرصة من ايدكى ابتدى ابحثى وخدى واقتك عادى بس متجليش  وانصح كل اخ مسلم انة يعمل كدا
وانا نفسى كنت هعمل كدا لولا انى مش محتاج دليل على المسحية يكفى معجزات شفتها بعنيا 
لظهورات العذراء فى قرية شنتنا فى المنوفية من 11 سنة و معجزات كتير من اخراج شياطين من مسلمين ومسحين على يد اباء كهنة و معجزات وشهادات لناس مسلمين وخصوصا للقديس العظيم ابوسفين ومارجرجس
وفى الاخر شهادة واحد متنصر عرفتة من فترة  واعدت معاة وقالى انة شاف المسيح مرتين مرة لما اقتنع والمرة التانية بعد المعمودية 
كل الحجات دى مخلينى مش محتاج دلائل ولا بحث واشكر ربنا لانى ايمانى ضعيف وهو بمحبتة بيرشدى 
وانا بعتذر لكل المشرفين انى حولت الموضوع لحوار تانى ... وانا مش هعلق فية تانى خلاص


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> مع احترامى ليكى
> انتى تقدرى تنسى اهلك
> ازاى تقوليلى انسى الاسلام
> 31سنه مسلم وانسى الاسلام مش فاهم ازاى
> ...



*طيب خلص خليك على الإسلام إنت حر 
بس لعلمك الموضوع مش بعدد السنين و العمر يعني مش لإنك 31 سنة في الإسلام يبقى هو الدين الصحيح !
معانا في المنتدى عابرين عرفوا المسيح بعد الـ 50 سنة قضوها وهم على دين الإسلام وها هم الأن مسيحيين 

ربنا يهديك ​*


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *طيب خلص خليك على الإسلام إنت حر *
> *بس لعلمك الموضوع مش بعدد السنين و العمر يعني مش لإنك 31 سنة في الإسلام يبقى هو الدين الصحيح !*
> *معانا في المنتدى عابرين عرفوا المسيح بعد الـ 50 سنة قضوها وهم على دين الإسلام وها هم الأن مسيحيين *​
> 
> ...


اوكى 
شكرا ليكى وتعبتك معايه​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *طيب خلص خليك على الإسلام إنت حر
> بس لعلمك الموضوع مش بعدد السنين و العمر يعني مش لإنك 31 سنة في الإسلام يبقى هو الدين الصحيح !
> معانا في المنتدى عابرين عرفوا المسيح بعد الـ 50 سنة قضوها وهم على دين الإسلام وها هم الأن مسيحيين
> 
> ربنا يهديك ​*


*بالصواب اجبتى اختى الحبيبة بجدا
وها انا بتحاور مع بعض الاخوة عن المسيح
على الخاص لانهم اردوا ذلك منى
*​


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *بالصواب اجبتى اختى الحبيبة بجدا*
> *وها انا بتحاور مع بعض الاخوة عن المسيح*
> *على الخاص لانهم اردوا ذلك منى*​


 
اذا كانت بالصواب اجابت فاسظل على الاسلام كما وصتنى روزيتا


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> اذا كانت بالصواب اجابت فاسظل على الاسلام كما وصتنى روزيتا



*أنا لم أوصيك أن تبقى على الإسلام لأنه الحق !!! 
أنا قلت لك خليك على الإسلام لأنني وجدت أنك مجرد مجادل ولست باحثا حقيقيا بقولك يمين بتقولي لأ شمال ! 
فعلا الإسلام هو الدين الصحيح لأمثالك لأنه قد لغى دور العقل عندك ​*


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أنا لم أوصيك أن تبقى على الإسلام لأنه الحق !!! *
> *أنا قلت لك خليك على الإسلام لأنني وجدت أنك مجرد مجادل ولست باحثا حقيقيا بقولك يمين بتقولي لأ شمال ! *​
> 
> *فعلا فالإسلام هو الدين الصحيح لأمثالك لأنه قد لغى دور العقل عندك *​


 لامثالك
مرسيى  خالص خالص
على فكرة انا محامى 
يعنى بلاش اسلوب امثالك والخبيث والحجات دى
ودارس شريعه كويس اوى
ولى اصدقاء مسيحيين كتير ولكن ما بيننا صداقه خاليه من شوائب وترسبات العقيده
ولكن لى زميله وصديقه مسيحييه هي السبب فى دخولى المنتدى ده
بس بصراحه ما وجدته مخالف لما قالته زميلتى ​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> اذا كانت بالصواب اجابت فاسظل على الاسلام كما وصتنى روزيتا


*لانك عايش وسط ظلام
ولا تريد ان تراء النور
لان من يعيش فى الظلام يخشاء النور
وان كنت مصمم على ان تظل فى الاسلام 
استمر فية براحتك
فلك حياتك كما تريدها
لكن تذكر .. اما ظلام .. ياما نور
فكركويس.. ثم قرار
ولك اختيارك
ولكن من عاش فى الظلام
ويريد النور فبذلك يقاوم الظلام
وعى امثالا كتيرة تثبت صحة كلامى
مع احترامى لشخصك المحبوب 
اخى محمود
اعطيك مثل بسيط
عندما رد عليك الاخ حبيب يسوع
وقال لك مبروك عليك الخلاص
وانت قلت لة ماذا تقصد اتعرف لماذا لكن عايش 
فى ظلام
للتوضيح اكتر 
العضو حبيب يسوع اكبر منك بكتير
كان مسلم وترك الظلام والان يعيش مسييحى من كل قلبة
ويمكنك ان تسالة بنفسك
وتسال اخرين للتاكد انهم كانو عايشين فى وسط الظلام
والان هم يرون النور الحقيقى
ياريت تئالهم لماذا يتركون
الاسلام المظلم ملية بالظلام
وغادورة والان اصبحوا مسييحين
*​


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *لانك عايش وسط ظلام*
> *ولا تريد ان تراء النور*
> *لان من يعيش فى الظلام يخشاء النور*
> *وان كنت مصمم على ان تظل فى الاسلام *
> ...



انا اسمى مصطفى ​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> انا اسمى مصطفى ​


*مفيش مشكلة بالاسم المهم **جاوب على كلامى المقتبس لو سمحت اخى **مصطفى
*​


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *مفيش مشكلة بالاسم المهم **جاوب على كلامى المقتبس لو سمحت اخى **مصطفى*​


طيب ادينى فرصه افكر فيه​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> *ادينى فرصه افكر فيه*​


*اديك فرصة تفكر فى اية
عزيزى لاشركة مع النور
لان الموضوع مش محتاج تفكيرك
ياريت تسال اخواتك المسلمين الذين هم
اكبر منك فى السن بكتير اسالهم
لماذ تركو الاسلام
واذا لم تقتنع فى هذة الحالة اعتقد
انك داخل تجادل فقط
*​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (4 يوليو 2011)

يا جماعة خلوا بالكم إن ده أساسا موضوع الأخ أحمد يعني ممكن كل المشاركات دي تتحذف فياريت يا مصطفي تعمل موضوع جديد وكلنا معاك فيه علشان مفيش أي مشاركة تتحذف من مشاركاتك


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> يا جماعة خلوا بالكم إن ده أساسا موضوع *الأخ *أحمد يعني ممكن كل المشاركات دي تتحذف فياريت يا مصطفي تعمل موضوع جديد وكلنا معاك فيه علشان مفيش أي مشاركة تتحذف من مشاركاتك


 *معاكى حق اختى الحبيبة ياريت الاخ مصطفى يفتح موضوع جديد ولنترك مجال واسع جدا لصاحب الموضوع
**لانة من حقة*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يوليو 2011)

*رد: +++سجل احساسك بكلمة+++*



احمد555 قال:


> ما قلتولي كيف اصلي ؟؟



الصلاة الربانية 
أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك. 
لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.
خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم. 
وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا. 
ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير. 
بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## فتاة التحدي (4 يوليو 2011)

*اخ احمد....مبروك عليك وعلى كل العابرين الخلاص*
*وانا بقولك  زي مونيكا *
*الصلاة الربانية *
* أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك. *
* لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.*
* خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم. *
* وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا. *
* ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير. *
* بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين. 		*


*والشي التاني اللي ممكن تواجه مشكله بيه هو الاقانيم التالث:الاب والابن والروح القدس ثلاثه*
*ودي المشكله ممكن تلخبطك*
*عشان كده قوي ايمانك بالله كتير واقري عن موضوع الاقانيم وازاي انه هو اله واحد جوهريا*
*يعني لما بتصلي لربنا,انت ماتصليش للاب كإله منفصل عن يسوع ,لا هم اصلا واحد مش اتنين.*
*انا المهم حبيت اذكرلك الموضوع ده عشان هو ده كان مشكلتي الكبيره وبفضل الله اتغلبت عليها.*
*وبعد كده حابه اقولك انك حتحس بحاجه جواك غريبه جدا من الطمأنيه والهدوء وحب الخير وحاجات كتيره....ماتستغربش,لانه الروح القدس بتكون جواتك*
*يارب يثبتك على طريقك الصح ده واوعى تتراجع عشان الشيطان الان مش هيسيبك في حالك,وبقوة ايمانك هتتغلب عليه.*
*الصلاه مفتووووووووحه في اي وقت وباي مكان حتى وانت بالباص رايح ع الشغل*

*وبالنسبه للاخ مصطفى...اذا انت تقول عايز تفهم بس مجرد كلمات من لسانك وانت زي ما لاحظت انك مقفل قلبك تماما,معناه صدقني صعب تفهم...ويارب يلمس قلبك وتفتحه وتشوف وتحس الصح والغلط*

*ربنا يلمس قلبك
*​


----------



## فتاة التحدي (4 يوليو 2011)

*عفوا انا حابه بس حد يعدل بمشاركتي*
*انا غلطت *
*انا قصدي يا احمد*

*الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واااااااااااااحد*
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 يوليو 2011)

*خلاص ما هو مفهوم وحضرتك كده أوضحتى تماماً ، فلا مشكلة

لا ربنا بيتهز من كلمة إتكتبت غلط ، ولا إحنا بنتهز ، إطمنى جداً *


----------



## محامى مصرى (5 يوليو 2011)

وأسفاه إنه من السهل أن تطلب أشياء من الله ولا تطلب الله نفسه كأن العطية أفضل من العاطي​


----------



## Twin (5 يوليو 2011)

*كفانا تشتيت .... وكسر لقوانين القسم*
* يغلق الي حين أشعار أخر *
*الي عودة الأخ أحمد صاحب الموضوع*​


----------

